
The Importance of Terminology and SRGB Uncertainty - kelsolaar
http://colour-science.org/posts/the-importance-of-terminology-and-srgb-uncertainty/
======
jzwinck
Normal people would be better off ignoring this super-detailed stuff and
simply calibrating their monitors, ideally using a calibration device. You
don't need to calibrate often, so one group of friends could buy one
calibrator for $100 and share it. This will get you 90% of the way to having
accurate color reproduction on your screen, so at least when you view the work
of professionals you will see approximately their intent.

~~~
foolrush
Except calibration doesn't impact colour transformation, so calibrating does
very little, doubly so if your display isn't an accurate sRGB display.

Strictly in terms of calibration, it can only impact the VCGT tag of your
video card, or curves. It will _not_ assure you anything on the colour
reproduction front.

To properly adjust colour, which is a portion of the post's information
discussed, you would need to characterize / profile the display, and then
implement the resulting data.

TL;DR Calibration doesn't do a heck of a lot.

